# Paarung von Shubunkin und Goldfisch????



## w-cl203 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

am WE waren wir Futterwerfer an unserem Kleinfischteich völlig uninteressant.   Zwei Goldfische, vermutlich dann Männchen, haben versucht unsere beiden Shubunkins, vermutlich dann Weibchen, am Samstag den ganzen Tag durch den Teich gehetzt. Sonntag morgen war dann erst das eine Weibchen dran welches durch sanftes Anschubsen und Einklemmen im WasserminzeWurzelDschungel zum Ablaichen bewegt wurde.   Am Montag dann das andere. Heute morgen war dann wieder alles beim Alten, d.h. sobald einer am Teichrand erscheint wird diesem mit weit geöffneten Mund entgegengeschwommen.  

Ich war schon intersaant zu beobachten, aber ist es eigentlich möglich, daß sich Shubunkins mit Goldfischen paaren können??    Immerhin sind es ja beide Goldfische.


----------



## AMR (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

hey
joa bei mir jagen sich auch goldfische und koi durch den teich ...egal wie groß^^


----------



## ~jens~ (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

Hi,
Shubunkins sind eine Zuchtform der Goldfische soweit ich weis.
Damit sollte das wohl kein Problem sein das die sich untereinander paaren.

lg


----------



## w-cl203 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*



			
				AMR schrieb:
			
		

> hey
> joa bei mir jagen sich auch goldfische und koi durch den teich ...egal wie groß^^




Dann sind die Goldfischimännchen ja echte Schwerenöter    oder etwa notgeil :shock :shock 

Jedenfalls ist die Kuschelzeit   vorbei und der Wasserminzebusch wieder verlassen. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, ob das Nachwuchs gibt.


----------



## naturteichtante (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

Guten Abend,

lt. umfrangreicher Recherche im Net letztes Jahr - weil ich mich schlau lesen wollte, bevor ich da welche rein setzte - braucht man wohl erst gar nicht den normalen Goldfisch kaufen. 

Shubunkins, als besondere Zuchtform des normalen Goldfisches, bringen in der Vermehrung eh immer wieder den normalen Goldfisch hervor. Die Paaren sich natürlich auch untereinander  

Es kann auch sein, dass sich Goldis mit Koi paaren - selbe Familie. Allerdings sollen dann Bastarde daraus entstehen, die Unfruchtbar sind. 

Ganz interessantes Thema, da ich alte Speisekarpfen im Teich habe. Die können sich mit Koi vermischen und natürlich eher farblose Brut herausbringen ...

Im Moment vermehren sich nur die Quappen explosionsartig und ich seh nur die dicken, alten Karpfen zur Fütterung und hoffe dass auch die jetzt Nachwuchs bringen ...

LG
Tante


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

Hallo Tante,

dass sich Koi und Goldfische erfolgreich miteinander paaren, habe ich bisher noch nirgendwo lesen können.
Kannst Du zufällig die Quelle dieser Information benennen?


----------



## Grubi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

Hallo Annett

Bastarde aus Karpfen oder Koi und Goldfischen oder Karauschen sind durchaus möglich , ich kenne ein Angelgewässer in dem es kaum noch reinrassige Karpfen oder Karauschen gibt ,der ganze Bestand ist wild durchmischt. 
Die Mischlinge haben äussere Merkmaler beider Arten .

Hier habe ich was mit diversen Quellenangaben gefunden :  http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/faq-fisch.htm

Hoffe der Link  geht klar , ich will die jetzt nicht alle zitieren....

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

Bei mir haben die Nachbarskinder mal eine Brasse angeschleppt...
Sogar die hat sich mit meinen Goldies verpaart.
Nun hab ich Fische, die von der Form her eine Brasse sind, 
aber metallisch-rötlich schimmerm...


----------



## naturteichtante (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

Hallo Annett,

die genaue Quelle kann ich dir leider nicht angeben, weil ich über Google recherchiert hatte und über viele Seiten zu diesem Thema gesucht hatte. Bei Google einfach mal so Schlagwörter wie Karpfkarausche, Bastarde, Vermischung von Koi und Goldfischen etc. eingeben und ganz viel Zeit und Geduld beim Suchen mitbringen. Es geht teilweise dann schon in die Wissenschaft.

LG
Tante


----------



## Balou4413 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

Hallo. 

Mir wurde aber von einen Züchter gesagt das sie sich normaler weise sich nicht mit anderen vermischen die bleiben bei ihrer Art .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

Hi Balou,

wenn die Goldfischkerle geil werden ist ihnen das sowas von egal ob das Goldfischweib das sie beglücken wollen einfarbig rot oder mehrfarbig gefleckt ist.

MfG Frank


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*

Es geht noch weiter, Goldfische sind zur Jungfernzeugung fähig, sie brauchen keine Männchen. Deshalb kommt mir son perverses Pack nicht in den Teich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Paarung von  Shubunkin und  Goldfisch????*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Es geht noch weiter, Goldfische sind zur Jungfernzeugung fähig, sie brauchen keine Männchen. Deshalb kommt mir son perverses Pack nicht in den Teich



Hi Jürgen,

das macht die nahe Verwandtschaft. Der __ Giebel pflanzt sich so fort da von ihm keine Männchen in Europa vorkommen. Allerdings, ganz ohne Männer geht das bei ihnen aber auch nicht (die Giebelmädels brauchen schon ne Samenbank)

Giebelweibchen mischen sich daher unter andere laichende Cypriniden und geben ihre Eier ab. Diese werden vom Sperma der fremden Milchner zwar nicht befruchtet, aber erst so zur weiteren Emtwicklúng angeregt.


----------

